# Good Bruce Lee picks



## DeLamar.J (Aug 13, 2004)

http://www.funbruce.com/foto/bruce22.jpg

I love this pic!


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 13, 2004)

http://www.martialartinstitute.com/Assests/images/yip man bruce lee.jpg


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 15, 2004)

I have the pic from the cover of the Tao as my desktop background


----------



## sifu nick (Aug 15, 2004)

I've found good pictures of him using the Google image search.


----------

